

CGDL: Compact Gradient Definition Language - GradientServer.com - acmegeek
http://www.GradientServer.com

======
acmegeek
This is something that I just put together, the result of about 6 months of
mulling over the concept. This site explains just what CGDL is, showcases the
gradient server rendering engine (all the gradient color fades are generated
from CGDL), and incorporates a CGDL editor that lets you create and edit CGDL
strings.

Please check it out and let me know what you think. And if you look at the
source, you'll see some other clever tricks that you might want to discuss as
well.

I am also considering the application of CGDL to print, video, flash, desktop
apps, OSs, etc. Pretty much anywhere you can use a gradient fade.

Thanks!

------
acmegeek
Flash/Actionscript does have good gradient support, and I know that
Actionscipr allows for expressing the details in code, but, what I'm thinking
of is something more compact and portable. For example, you come up with a
gradient, and can then easily use it in Flash, Photoshop, Illustrator, or
another program.

Colors are very portable when in hex notation. This is along the same lines.
Something that you can email to someone and they can just paste it into their
editor and use it.

Thanks for the question!

------
cousin_it
Why? Flash has adequate gradient support.

